# Verkauf einer Ps3, was könnte ich erhalten



## Marivo (10. April 2013)

*Verkauf einer Ps3, was könnte ich erhalten*

Heyo Leute.

Hab da mal so ne kleine Frage )

Habe zu Weihnachten im Dez 12' eine PS3 mit 500 GB zusammen mit dem Pack As Creed 3 erhalten. Das hatte damals glaub knapp 299,99 Euro gekostet, war bei Amazon im Blitzangebot.

Leider habe ich sehr schnell festgestellt, dass ich überhaupt keinen Spaß daran habe und lediglich die Ps3 für Blue-Rays nutz, dafür ist das alles aber teuer!

Neben der Console besitze ich noch 2 Controller und ein kleines Headset [10 Euro ding]

Dann zähle ich mal meine Spiele auf 

- Fifa 13 Ultimate Edition
- Gran Turismo 5
- Far Cry 3 limited Ed.
- Assassin's Creed 3
- Need for Speed - Most Wanted 2 Limited Ed.
- FIFA Street

Was könnte man da so bekommen?

danke!

EDIT: Original Karton noch vorhanden!


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, aber schau am besten mal bei ebay, da kannst Du bei der erweiterten Suche auch beendete Angebote anschauen - ich würd die Games dann auch einzeln verkaufen, denn du wirst kaum einen finden, der zufällig ne PS3 und alle diese Spiele haben möchte. Sicher wird man mehr zahlen als für eine nackte PS3, aber wenn einen nur 3 der Spiele wirklich interessieren, dann bekommst Du für diese 3 Spiele halt vlt zB 50€ Aufpreis auf die PS3, für die anderen 4 Games aber gar nix. 

Und bei der PS3 am besten mal nach Leuten schauen, die die PS3 + 2 Controller verkauft haben, den so würd ich die auch verkaufen. Du kannst ja dann vlt 1-2 Spiele, die einzeln evlt. kaum was bringen, trotzdem noch als Anreiz beilegen.

Headset kann man dann auch einzeln verkaufen.

Ach ja: Far Cry 3 wird ein Problem, da es bei ebay privat nicht verkauft werden darf (ab1, aber da kannst Du grob ca 50% des aktuellen Preises in Läden ansetzen.


Oder wenn du ungern alles einzelen verkaufen willst: zählt die ebay-Preise zusammen und bietest das dann eher im Bekanntenkreis oder in deinem Dorf/Stadtteil per Kleinanzeige an mit einem Rabatt, also sagen wir mal: das würde per ebay 350€ bringen, dann verlangst Du halt 300€, damit auch die evtl kaufen, die an sich mit 2-3 der games nix anfangen können.


----------

